# pet medication on line



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
does anyone use on line sites to order prescription pet medication? Trying to cut vet bills for two over active thyroid cats but obviously want to obtain genuine medication,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The vet will charge you for writing out the prescription. So th esaving may not be as good as you think, unless the prescription is for double what you normaly have.


We took our two old shelties off metacan and onto Flexicose.
The results are that Barney does walk better and we have not witnessed any fits over the last 12 months.
Both dogs coats have improved greatly.


It is worth trying to find an alternative.
probably no help to you but just to show rthere are alternatives


Dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

About five years ago we had a dog with bladder problems and the Vet prescribed medication for the dog. 

It was a bit pricey and I looked on the Web to see if I could get it cheaper. I found the identical product about a quarter of the Vet's price so we ordered and used the medication off the Web.

We took the dog back to the Vet every few months just to make sure he was ok and the Vet seemed happy enough to let us use the one we had ordered.

It's certainly worth trying to get the medication cheaper and most online sites sell identical products to both the Vet and the general public.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Try vetuk, not sure about prescription drugs, but I get the flea and worming stuff from them.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wife uses Viovet, food, medicine, treats.

http://www.viovet.co.uk/?gclid=CPC1lK3-v6gCFUFC4QodQUzDog

tony


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi wife buys all our dog meds from the internet, even gets propilin from somewhere in the south pacific and yes it is the genuine article. One of the best ways to know if the company is ok is if they offer you viagra tabs then we would not touch them with a barge pole. PM me if you want to know what she buys and from whom.

Waz


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Wife uses Viovet, food, medicine, treats.
> 
> http://www.viovet.co.uk/?gclid=CPC1lK3-v6gCFUFC4QodQUzDog
> 
> tony


Has she got a cold wet nose, shiny coat and waggly tail :lol:

Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

One of our cats has to have "prescription" food (in reality it's not prescription, that's just the name of if). We get it from bestpetpharmacy and pay about a quarter of what the vets would charge - go via quidco for a further 5% off. If any of our pets were on ongoing medication, I wouldn't hesitate to use a reliable online source.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave, yes, no, yes, no, in that order.  

tony


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree about the onliner ordering but would say do not change animals meds without your vets ok.

With nasaids (i.e. metacam) there is now quite a few about what you got isnt one it is a nutraceutica but if your pets have to have any treatment for something else you should always inform the vet what the pet is on in case of interactions.

For thyroid cats there is only a couple of meds and it is a totally different problem to arthritis and needs specialist meds and monitoring.

No pharmacist or online pharmacy should ever suggest an alternative as it could well kill your animal. they do not have your animals medical history, blood tests or know animal physiology and under cascade it would probably be illegal as chances are it would be a human medication other than illegal to change without vet consent.

It is illegal to give human medications under Cascade unless certain criteria are met which is another reason that animal meds in UK cost so much and vets can not buy the bulkage that the onliners can, also they often are outside the uk = cheaper

Not saying dont buy as agree go for cheapest just be aware of what you may be risking and some of the reasons meds do cost it is often not the vets fault.. bear in mind is it a large conglomerate = profits or just a small one local practice with maybe a couple of branches trying to survive like many small businesses... there is no NHS for pets but there is pet insurance. (but l won't go there!)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We use : www.petmeds.co.uk for some non prescription medication.

We use: www.petdrugsonline.co.uk for Jabulilie's prescription only Vivitonin.

Do check the cost of the medication you pet requires against the prescription fee charged by the vet.

Our Vet charges over £10 but the prescription is for 6 months so over all still works out cheaper than if bought at the surgery.

Also bear in mind if you need more than one prescription (item) as our vet charges per item so that would be rather expensive.

We use vet vits for Jabulile's Flucosamine but I see Dave uses Flexicose liquid which looks good so I might change to that.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

One of our dogs has dry eye syndrome and needs lifetime medication which is only available as a prescription.

After checking with our local chemist I was surprised to find they could supply exactly the same ointment for about half the price the vet was charging.

I now get a 3 month prescription(which is the maximum the vet would allow)costing £15 and get the ointment from the chemist which represents a considerable saving.

:wink:


----------

